# SSL Enabled - UKM is now HTTPS



## Lorian (Apr 9, 2003)

SSL has been enabled on UK-Muscle.

This means that the connection between you and the UK-Muscle server is encrypted. This security step prevents 'people in the middle' being able to intercept that communication. Obviously posts you make are still publicly visible, but it does mean that Private Messages are more private then they were previously. User login is also more secure as your password is transmitted over the secure connection.

If you have UK-Muslcle bookmarked, the correct link is now https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk


----------



## Quackerz (Dec 19, 2015)

Lorian said:


> SSL has been enabled on UK-Muscle.
> 
> This means that the connection between you and the UK-Muscle server is encrypted. This security step prevents 'people in the middle' being able to intercept that communication. Obviously posts you make are still publicly visible, but it does mean that Private Messages are more private then they were previously. User login is also more secure as your password is transmitted over the secure connection.
> 
> If you have UK-Muslcle bookmarked, the correct link is now https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk


 Is UK-Muslcle the new site name?


----------



## Catch_D (Jul 17, 2017)

Lorian said:


> SSL has been enabled on UK-Muscle.
> 
> This means that the connection between you and the UK-Muscle server is encrypted. This security step prevents 'people in the middle' being able to intercept that communication. Obviously posts you make are still publicly visible, but it does mean that Private Messages are more private then they were previously. User login is also more secure as your password is transmitted over the secure connection.
> 
> If you have UK-Muslcle bookmarked, the correct link is now https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk


 Would be good to use private messages indeed, still waiting over a month for a response to activate mine?


----------



## Ultrasonic (Jul 13, 2004)

Catch_D said:


> Would be good to use private messages indeed, still waiting over a month for a response to activate mine?


 You might be best off just creating a new account...


----------

